# OPC UA Schnittstelle



## Cloud01 (29 September 2021)

Hallo zusammen 

Habe folgendes Problem, mit der Kommunikation von OPC UA Datenpunkten.
Wir Kommunizieren über einen OPC UA Schnittstelle (Beckhoff = Server und Emalytics (Niagara) = Client) grundsätzlich funktioniert alles ausser das auslesen der Datenpunkte auf dem Supervisor (auf Server), dass auslesen der Datenpunkte direkt auf dem Controller funktioniert. Das einzige was ich mir erklären kann ist, dass die Windows Firewall einschränkungen macht, daher habe ich diese ausgeschaltet. Leider hat diese keine Veränderung gebracht.

Supervisor:




Controller:


----------



## Frohnius (29 September 2021)

status code leer ist natürlich nicht wirklich hilfreich zur fehlersuche ... 
gibts kein log ?
ping test von server aus ?
ist am controller das opc - protokoll auch für die netzwerkschnittstelle aktiviert ?


----------



## Cloud01 (30 September 2021)

Interessant ist wenn ich einen Scann mache werden die Datenpunkte gefunden und ich kann diese importieren.
Leider können die Werte der Datenpunkte nicht gelesen werden, wie dies aus irgendwelchen Gründen geblockt werden.


----------



## Junge (30 September 2021)

Hallo,

wenn ich mich richtig daran erinnere empfiehlt Siemens: 
- Als Ein- und Ausgehende Firewall Regel noch den Port 135 freizugeben. (Am besten Client und Server)
- Interaktive Benutzer sollten identisch sein oder
- in den DCOM Einstellungen entsprechend hinterlegt sein.


----------

